# My first planted!



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

did you cycle? if not keep an extra close eye on ammonia


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

the filter is fully cycled. it was one of the two I had on my cichlid tank for over a year. And yeah, I'm keeping an eye


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice!

I like the black rock on the sand.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

nice!


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

Could anyone help figure out what these plants are for sure? and make sure I planted the ones that need to be, and tied the ones that need to be tied?


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

The first pic looks to be moneywort, you can probably pull down a few of the stems and stick in the substrate to cover some more ground.
Second is either cabomba or myrio and looks good, when it gets taller just top it and replant.
Third is some kind of hairgrass...it usually likes higher light and CO2 but may be fine.
Fourth pic kind of looks likes mondo grass(not a true aquatic plant) but I could be wrong. Might be a val or sag.
Last pic is java fern and you have done it right. In the background is an amazon sword.
Your tank looks good, and I like the hardscape. Only thing I would do different would be to move the hairgrass from front center to the right side. Then I would get some rotala rotundifolia for behind the rock. It would add some pinkish color and break up all the green. All in all very nice start.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

2. Limno aquatica, most likely
3. Giant hairgrass

v2


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

appreciate everyones replys! I have done some more work to the tank, adding more plants. I even started using DIY co2!  so far, It's coming along.. but some problems are occurring.

"Second is either cabomba or myrio and looks good, when it gets taller just top it and replant."

that plant is currently turning black in patches? what would that be?


----------



## djjcoleman (Jul 6, 2013)

What are your water parameters? pH and Gh?


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

the first doesn't look at all like my moneywort. i think it may be Lindernia Anagallis. i think the second one is cabomba and i believe they grow best in warmer water (80+) could be why it is dying, i'm not an expert though


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

okaywell my kh is ~300 ppm.. my gh test must be out of wack.. it didn't seem right. is this bad? maybe my kh test is faulty as well?


----------



## djjcoleman (Jul 6, 2013)

Cabomba never did well in my old tanks. I was told that was because of high pH (7.8-8.1) and high GH (10-12 degrees). They "prefer" softer, more acidic water.


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

hmm, interesting. Appreciate it coleman! another note.. all my plants seem to be at a standstill.. is this normal for a new tank?


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

updated pics.


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

more on the update.


does it look like the hairgrass is melting? or dying.. plants are all still so new to me!


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

also, how can I go about splitting my hair grass to fill in more area? and not kill the plant.

any help guys?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

It does look like parts of it are brown and dead, if it's green closer to the bottom you can clip off all the brown and leave the green. I still see some green in there so it may bounce back but I'd cut off the brown patches for sure.

I tried DHG a month or so ago and it all died but today or yesterday I noticed a few patches of tiny green poking out of the sand so I think it might have melted and is trying to come back, which is awesome. So don't lose hope maybe it's just adjusting to your tank or submerged life in water.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

The DHG did that for me, but it didn't die out until a year and a half later, now I only have few spots left. I think it was due to old bulbs. I am pretty sure all your plants are trying to adapt to their new home. Some plants it takes a very long time! I never had luck with any soft leaved plants, I can't remember for sure but a reddish one, and an ambulia. They always slowly died. I think they need co2.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Root tabs drive my dhg, iv ed got 1/3 of my tank done in a month. Trim the brown. Let some new green come through. Once it gets about 2 inches tall, cut 1/4 of it off the top. If you clumped them in a grid, they will root out quickly. Bright green grass.


----------



## Marshallshred85 (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks nice! I was about to do the clip on lights myself, are you running co2, and what is the substrate?


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

i'm loving the lights! and yeah diy co2. and dirt capped with sand/black gravel


----------

